# Do you always bring a lock with the bike?



## kingming (Jul 23, 2012)

I am checking a U lock and cable lock for my new bike. But I feel them really clumsy. I am wondering if other people also bring a lock with the bike always. If so, where do you put it when you are cycling.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

When I'm on a "ride", I'm not leaving the bike. So I don't need a lock.

If I'm going somewhere, I bring a lock in a backpack. Depending on where I go, it could be a U and a cable in a regular small backpack, or a cable lock stuffed into a hydration pack.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

Definitely not. If I'm on a ride (trail or pavement), same as Perttime, I leave the lock at home. If I'm headed to the store or someplace that I have to leave the bike unattended then yeah, and I haul it in a small back pack, or in the case of my commuter (it has a rear rack and trunk bag) I simply put the lock in the bag. I commute on the bike fairly regularly, but I am fortunate to work at a bike shop. Those of us that ride get to park the bike(s) in the back room. So no need for a lock there. 

Anyway, it usually isn't necessary to carry a lock everywhere you go. It just depends on where you are going, and whether you have to leave the bike unattended or not. 

As for transporting the lock on the bike, I don't find it to be a good idea. Most locks that do come with frame mounts are a PIA to get mounted out of the way and/or without interfering with other accessories, i.e. water bottle cages, seat bags, etc. And just looping a cable or chain type lock around the frame somewhere will often interfere with cables and such, and will also eventually abrade the paint and frame. 

So, your call. But a small back pack or a rear rack and bag are usually the best way to transport a lock. 

Good Dirt


----------



## kingming (Jul 23, 2012)

What kinda locks do you suggest using? I noticed somebody suggested using a clumsy U lock and a long cable. Is it the best way to do that? Thank you.



Squash said:


> Definitely not. If I'm on a ride (trail or pavement), same as Perttime, I leave the lock at home. If I'm headed to the store or someplace that I have to leave the bike unattended then yeah, and I haul it in a small back pack, or in the case of my commuter (it has a rear rack and trunk bag) I simply put the lock in the bag. I commute on the bike fairly regularly, but I am fortunate to work at a bike shop. Those of us that ride get to park the bike(s) in the back room. So no need for a lock there.
> 
> Anyway, it usually isn't necessary to carry a lock everywhere you go. It just depends on where you are going, and whether you have to leave the bike unattended or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Always understand that a lock and chain/cable will not prevent a bike from being stolen. These devices may deter a bike thief to look for an easier victim but at best will only slow down a thief from stealing your pride and joy.

My mountain bikes are used on trails, not streets. If I'm travelling and stop to eat, I choose a restaurant that I can view my vehicle from the table. If I'm camping and go for a hike, the rigs go inside my truck with multiple locks. 

If a bike thief, a person that actively seeks out bikes to steal, has the skills, they can defeat any lock/chain system almost as fast as it takes you to pull the key out of your pocket and unlock your lock. Do not rely on locks to protect your bike. Rely on your brain to make wise decisions.


----------



## jjc155 (Aug 9, 2011)

I have one in my truck, so that if Im on the way to/from a trail and have to stop at the store etc I can lock my bike to the bed of my truck.

J-


----------



## s0s0jeff (Jul 28, 2012)

i carry a cable and a small decent sized lock in my back pack


----------



## nmeofun (Jul 20, 2012)

I always bring one. We have a lot of mountain lion sightings and you can't be too careful...

Oh, you said "lock"... I thought you said, "Glock". 

No, I don't bring a lock when I'm out riding. If I'm planning to go places where I might leave my bike unattended (like when I'm camping), then I might throw a cable lock in my bag. Otherwise I keep an eye on it.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

If you expect to leave your bike, anytime during your rides, then you’ll need one. Like others, I don’t leave my bike.


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

I never leave my bike on a ride. Never. I will leave my bike on the rack on the truck, but only with a lock and cable. This will not stop everyone, but will deter most people.

If I plan on riding somewhere were I will need to leave the bike I will not ride my primary bike. I have 2 additional bikes. One is my old MTB. Nice and trail worthy, but it would not kill me to have it stolen and a cheap $50 "fake" mtb from walmart. That bike so cheap that I don't care if anything happens. Of course only ride that around parking lots. Long story as to why, but it bike that seems limited use, but when I use it is handy and mostly it is cheap.


----------



## ou2mame (Apr 23, 2010)

i don't even own a lock. i don't believe in them. if i had to commute with my bike that would be another story, but for a trail bike that's only used in trails, i'm never leaving it anywhere because i'm riding it and then riding to my car, and my car locks it on the rack.


----------



## Whitenoiz (Jun 14, 2012)

Depends if u need to lock your bike or not.


----------



## StuntmanMike (Jul 2, 2012)

If I'm riding to ride, then the lock stays at home. If I'm using the bike to get somewhere, then I'll bring it.

For the lock itself, I have a 6' x 10mm OnGaurd cable lock that came with a bracket to hold it. I mounted it to the seatpost. The lock has a T shaped fitting on it that slides into the bracket, twist it and it locks on in place, coiled and standing upright hanging from the seatpost over the rear wheel. Click the release button, then twist the other way, and it's free.

And I went with the combination lock, as to not worry about losing keys.


----------



## bapski (Jul 27, 2012)

i do.. just cant risk losing my TREK MAMBA ... i have a combo lock this way i dont have to worry about losing the key.


----------



## ManiacMagoo (Jun 12, 2012)

I only bring a lock if it is a place i don't trust leaving my bike. Which in town is almost every where but work.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

StuntmanMike said:


> cable lock that came with a bracket to hold it.


I've managed to "mount" cable locks on bikes without any brackets: thread it through seat rails and around seat post so that it stays put. Whether this is possible may depend on seat design and how fat the skinny end of the locking system is.


----------



## Tablo (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't leave my bike when I'm out riding. I lock my bike with multiple locks in my shed though.


----------



## LIIT (Sep 8, 2008)

i live in suburbia so if i stop to get a sandwich i park the bike where i can see it. However, on tour i carry a small plastic covered cable from the hardware store w/ a minimalist master key lock. Cost about $5 and weighs just a couple ounces. I started doing this because I realized that my bike could easily be stolen when camping in or near urban areas. I don't worry in the woods, but one time I was awoken by three officers that had three patrol cars idling with headlights on me. My friend said later that he heard them pullup, but we were sound asleep (45 miles that day)...Anyone could have rolled my bike away that night.

The lock is just a deterrant, I would never leave my bike alone and unsecured.


----------



## DariusG187 (Aug 2, 2012)

I usually don't because I never leave my bike when I'm riding but I saw people wrapping the cable type lock around their seat tube and it seems like a really comfortable spot to put it.


----------



## TheDodoKiller (Aug 2, 2012)

Doing a lot of riding in london at the moment, it really pays to have a bike lock- No matter how busy a place is, your bike is going to be stolen if you leave it for 30 secs. As a friend of mine once said- No-one's ever been annoyed/angry because they've carried a lock.


----------



## Karl Smith (Aug 2, 2012)

When camping we lock the bikes to a tree while sleeping.


----------



## Burf (Jul 31, 2012)

Bike lock goes everywhere, but doesn't get used unless it's sitting somewhere overnight.


----------



## pedal2dametal (Aug 3, 2012)

I bring mine everywhere I go. You just never know.


----------



## Faulker479 (Mar 30, 2012)

Locks keep honest people honest. if someone wants your bike bad enough, nothing, short of beatdown or gun, will stop them


----------



## justinkoolaid (Jun 14, 2012)

i keep a lock in my truck i need two more post to private message


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea bike lock goes EVERYWHERE. Sometimes i may have to take a crap, buy some beer, get some water or energy, or go in and eat somewhere....bike lock lets me do these things.


----------



## mtngoat13 (Jul 9, 2012)

I always have on with me, the wife and I have been riding around town a lot with our daughter (2yrs old) so their are frequent stops.


----------



## digital_exhaust (Sep 22, 2010)

If you have two bottle cages and can get by using only one for water, I find one of these to be a less cumbersome method of carrying a lock.

Otherwise, I typically leave my bike somewhere I can keep an eye on it.


----------



## NickS606 (Aug 9, 2012)

I bring one but I never use it for more than a couple minutes. You just can't trust anyone not to steal your stuff.


----------



## deke505 (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a cable on that goes around the seat post but have a cable/u-lock when camping.


----------



## MAGAIVER (May 8, 2012)

I carry a Kryptonite Evolution mini and the kryptoflex cable on my commutes, but when I'm mountain biking i'm always riding in a large group and we always keep our bikes on sight, there's no need for a lock then.


----------



## visalus (Aug 6, 2012)

lock sounds like a good idea


----------



## haymitch (Sep 15, 2011)

I carry a lock, but rarely use it. I live in Germany and ride regularly with a group in Nurnberg. We usually do 15 miles out, stop at the brewery for a few beers and brats and then ride back. When we stop, we have to leave the bikes. The Germans idea of securing their bikes, is to simply run a chain through the back wheel and through the frame. To Germans that is a secure bike. I have seen high-end Trek and Scott models locked like this(Germans LOVE Trek and Scott bikes), not just beaters.


----------



## FuzeB (Aug 8, 2012)

I'm super paranoid about getting my cheap BSO nicked. I bring my "Planet Bike Mountie Chain" with me whenever I leave the house with the bike, I throw it over the shoulder, bandolier style, and bring an auxiliary cable for the front wheel. Never really feel safe leaving it anywhere, but it helps. I see a lot of locked up scraps around.


----------



## STACK (Mar 23, 2009)

I wrap mine around my seat post and just take it with me everywhere. Unless I am doing some serious single track.


----------



## bob13bob (Jun 22, 2009)

the coil locks are worthless = false sense of security. get a u-lock to lock the frame + rear wheel.

for trail riding, hell no. You're paying hundreds for weight reduction so why add it back on?

for errands/town riding, I take a beater bike. The nicer your bike is, the less effective your lock will be. Besides, a beat bike with street tires is way faster and more efficient than a $3000 mountain bike with mountain tires.


----------



## togish1 (Aug 13, 2012)

i bring a lock if im going out to the store for something or if i know there might be a possiblilty of stopping and doing something away from the bike


----------



## skellener (Feb 2, 2013)

Pretty great way to transport your u-lock if you can get it to fit.

From another forum....







Don't want the lock in your pants? Had an idea.

Just tried it on my new bike. Seems to work.


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

*Kryptonite*



skellener said:


> Pretty great way to transport your u-lock if you can get it to fit.
> 
> From another forum....
> View attachment 784609
> ...


It works very well, I used to do exactly the same when I had Brooks saddles (Swift and B17 narrow - but these are too sexy to be used on a commuter without a specific lock...). It doesn't work however with my current WTB and Ritchey saddles (cheap ones i.e. expendables and no specific saddle lock).

Anyway, I rarely take my Kryptonite lock when riding unless I know I will have to stop somewhere (bierstub etc.). Then it's in my backpack.

When commuting with my One One Inbred, the Kryptonite lock (NY Fahgettaboudit Mini Lock) can be blocked without rattling on the bike frame between the diagonal and horizontal tubes just before the headset. This thing is so heavy (2 kgs) that it won't move a millimeter, even going down the stairs of Montmartre


----------



## coxinio (Feb 4, 2013)

For my commute I have a U lock and cable combo. When out on the trails or a longer ride I keep a small cable combo lock in the bag just to act as a deterrent if I need to lock it up and leave it for a short while. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

I never bring a lock with me on the bike...ever but I don't ride my mtb to the store, I just mtb on it. I do however use a NY Fahgettaboudit chain and lock in my truck bed. It's a 14mm hex shaped (hard to get cutters to 'bite') 3 1/4ft chain married to a lock of the same name. It's short but very heavy, I'd never want to carry it around with me unless I was riding in.......uh...NYC or something.
I lock the chain to a large D-ring that I mounted in the bed of my truck. The exposed threads of the D-ring on the underside of my bed are covered in JB Weld so even I can no longer remove the nuts.
ProductInformation

Could it be stolen? Of course. But it would likely require power tools to be done quickly and this makes me a far, far, far less attractive victim of theft than the guy next to me.


----------



## kNOBBY_DAVE (Mar 26, 2013)

Any thief can cut a cable no matter how big. Good U-locks are the answer and when I say good I real mean expensive (with a flat key not a round key).


----------



## Treyness (Feb 24, 2013)

I never carry a lock. I don't commute though. The few times I have had to go in to a store for water, or whatever, I carried my bike in. People are usually cool about it if you aren't a dick and don't roll it around the store, and get in peoples ways. I just carry it, bee line to the water, set it down, pay, and pick it up and leave. No harm done.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

If I'm on the trail, I never bring a lock. First, any lock that would slow a thief down for more than 10 seconds weighs a ton, and second, I live a block from my trails, so there is nowhere for me to stop anyway. If I'm traveling to a remote trail, the bike goes into my car trunk when I'm not riding.

I guess commuting would be a different story - I'd use a lock but would also use a beater bike.


----------



## citiznkain (Jun 11, 2012)

I have 2 bikes. 1 is my MTB which i never lock, because i never leave it unattended anywhere. Never.

My other bike is a cheap road bike i bought from Walmart to commute around town. I will lock this bike up though, mainly because if it gets stolen, i don't want to have to walk home....


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

Another option if you can keep an eye on your bike is to take the front wheel with you in the shop or Starbucks. 

Except for sophisticated scenarios (trucks, organized gang etc.) you should run quicker than the thief holding your bike without its front wheel


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Anyone use Kryptonite Evolution Mini-7 on their mountain bike? I worry it may be too small for a 29er.









The "New York Chain" looks interesting:


----------



## evandy (Oct 3, 2012)

No one else here a user of TiGr? When I got my new big dummy, I decided to spring for a strong, lightweight lock. It only manages the front wheel and frame on my cargo bike, but it's perfect on my cross-check. This thing is LIGHT and rests right along the top tube. It goes everywhere with me; at this weight, why shouldn't it?

(note: not my bike; this picture is from the TiGr website)


----------



## Xavonseine (Nov 1, 2012)

@evandy: TiGr looks like a sexy option, thanks. Good thread: Any one tried the TiGr Lock?

@ nnorton44: I use both kryptonites: the chain is incredibly heavy (it now enchains my FS rig to the pipe system in my cellar&#8230. Good theft deterrent.

The Evolution Mini 7 is fine for a 29er combined with the corresponding cable (cf. photo below). The Mini 7 is slightly longer (7" vs. 6") than the NY Fahgettaboudit Mini Lock (and half the weight!).

I also had the Kryptonite Evolution Mini 5 but this was not convenient compared to the Mini 7 (too short for many situations).


----------



## nnorton44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks for the information Xavonseine


----------

